# Color enhancing betta food



## chosen2030 (Jul 13, 2018)

Does anyone know exactly what is put into dried foods that makes them color enhancing? One of the most interesting and frustrating things I find about betta keeping is how much their coloration can change as they mature. So I got curious about color enhancing ingredients and whether or not they could trigger, speed up or alter a bettas color change?

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

What do you mean by color changing?
Marbles will change - sooner or later. Sometimes til a very late age.
Red wash/markings, may appear later
Dragon scale feature becomes thicker as they age
Sometimes older irids (1.5 >) do not look as bright as when they were younger.

To my knowledge there are a few myths (I say myth because I have never actually seen the difference) on general color enhancement in general (all species). Amongst which are shrimp and beef heart/liver. BUT I don't see the difference in bettas, flower horns, and oscars. 

For bettas, I believe IAL may give scales somesort of layer that makes them look brighter


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

I think you should feed your betta what is best for him, not artificial ingredients.
You can enhance your betta's color by feeding him a staple pellet food, along with frozen or freeze dried foods.
I feed my bettas pellets, frozen and freeze dried bloodworms, beefheart, and brineshrimp.


----------

